# Connecting multiple heat mats to 1 thermostat



## Morphballs (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello to everyone!

Been reading for a while on here, amazing job with the forum!!

After fixing my snake rack (for royals) im also using heat mats as heat source. To be more specific, im using these exact ones of 35 watts each: 

HabiStat Heat Mat. 740mmx280mm. 35 Watts.

Im using 3 of them at the moment for 6 tubs of 35 litres each tub, 2 tubs on each mat.

Im trying to find a way to connect all 3 of them to 1 thermostat which can help me out in keeping the heat at 31degrees celcius (I live in Greece, i dont speak Farenheit :mf_dribble. Other than the typical habistat mat stat which is only up to 100Watts and i have 105 watts combined, what are my choices? Are there any tricks i can do with the mats? 

Reading on the habistat mat stat, cuz it doesnt give enough details on what it can do, can i fit 3 mats for this thermostat? or is it just for 1? 

Im not that good with all this electrical stuff as you can see so whoever can help will have to explain to me in simple words.. :lol2:
There will be 2 more mats coming of 35 watts each again, so im willing to use up to 2 thermostats altogether if that is possible. 

I know about the flex watts and how much easier it would have been, but ive been told from many sources that there is a small possibility of hazard so i prefer to play it safe with the mats.

Thanks for all the help i can get guys!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

You can get mat stats that go higher than 100w, Habistat also do a 300w one (i think), although your best bet would be a pulse stat. They keep a more accurate temperature and will handle about 600w


----------



## Morphballs (Feb 11, 2013)

Alright thanks alot!

Will try that out and see how that goes.


----------

